# List your favorite food blogs here!



## iworkforthem (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi folks, just want to find out abit more about the foodie news or website you guys read daily.


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I like using bloghop. It allows you to hop through different food blogs. Just click on the link below and then click on the Blog Hop link at the top of the screen to take you to the next blog.

http://www.foodblogblog.com/browser.php


----------



## daryllau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yup... I frequent FoodBlogBlog's browser too.

As for my favourite American Food Blog would be Kalyn's Kitchen for sure.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never found a blog of any topic worth reading.


----------

